# New NodakOutdoors Sponsor - Flyway Band Record Books



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We have a new sponsor here at NodakOutdoors.com - Flyway LLC

Their website is www.flyway.us.

They are developing the offical FLYWAY BAND RECORD BOOK, where waterfowlers can submit their band record into history. This will be the largest compilation of banding report information in North America. This is your chance to be a part of waterfowling history. You can enter your bird band information right through their website with ease.

They also have have a contest going to all conservation chapters. If your chapter submits the most band entries, you'll earn $1000 towards your chapter.

Check them out and I look forward to reading about your bands!


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

Another FPP in the open!

Howdy and welcome...great idea by the way...hope I can contribute some band numbers!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

:welcome:


----------



## HUNTNFISHND (Mar 16, 2004)

Welcome and thanks for supporting the site.


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

Welcome Guys! :beer:


----------



## FowlBoysInc (Sep 14, 2006)

Welcome


----------



## hunter121390 (Nov 7, 2006)

welcome to the site and thanks for the sponsorship


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

:welcome:


----------



## huntingdude16 (Jul 17, 2007)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Welcome to the site.


----------



## ndoutdoorsman (May 13, 2004)

Thanks for sponsoring the site.


----------

